# Love this knit scribble shawl



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

I found some Sensations Angel Hair at Tuesday Morning and in searching for a pattern found this. I had some confetti yarn to mix with the Angel Hair. Can't wait to see how it turns out! 
http://www.lindamade.com/wordpress/2011/08/fo-free-knitting-pattern-fiesta-scribble-shawl/


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like. I like. It is interesting and unique. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That looks like fun!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your find. It looks intriguing.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Really a different look! :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting and easy pattern! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the look of this one. I'll have to check my stash and see what I can use. Thank you!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That looks like a fun pattern, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I like it too and it does look like fun. Thank you.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't remember which magazine it was, or the date of publishing, but I do remember seeing a tutorial in a knitting magazine on this technique. Fascinating, to say the least! Only problem was that it really didn't have a good pattern to try this stitch out on. I've got all sorts of yarn I could use to make this shawl, hooray! I've even got the fence post sized needles needed - OH BOY! Now, where to put it in the line up of waiting projects to make........

Thanks SO much for sharing this link, I'm really tickled to have a pattern to try this stitch technique on!


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

I started something similar to this months ago. You've made me want to go find it and complete it. Thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. This looks like a fun project to knit. My stash will like this one for sure!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Interesting~


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

The pattern calls for circulars, but after knitting a few rows, I think I'm going to switch to straight needles. I don't really see the necessity for circulars...I'll post a picture of the finished shawl?


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I was reading the pattern and am confused on row 6 - what does 'slide work across to opposite needle' mean? Are you taking all the stitches from one needle and putting them onto the one you just knit from? Sorry to be so dense.

Row 5: Change to A(carrying it loosely up the side), knit.
Row 6: Slide work across to opposite needle, switch to B, knit.
Row 7: Purl.


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

ljsb3 said:


> I was reading the pattern and am confused on row 6 - what does 'slide work across to opposite needle' mean? Are you taking all the stitches from one needle and putting them onto the one you just knit from? Sorry to be so dense.
> 
> Row 5: Change to A(carrying it loosely up the side), knit.
> Row 6: Slide work across to opposite needle, switch to B, knit.
> Row 7: Purl.


I wondered about that too and figured I'd worry about it when I get there. Sometimes it becomes clear when you see it...if not, I think the girl who wrote the pattern is accessible to give the answer, or one of the people who finished it in the comments below.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Really different, pretty~


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

ljsb3 said:


> I was reading the pattern and am confused on row 6 - what does 'slide work across to opposite needle' mean? Are you taking all the stitches from one needle and putting them onto the one you just knit from? Sorry to be so dense.
> 
> Row 5: Change to A(carrying it loosely up the side), knit.
> Row 6: Slide work across to opposite needle, switch to B, knit.
> Row 7: Purl.


Instead of turning your work on the circulars to do the next row, you'll slide everything back to the needle you just knit from. This sample is worked on dpns but the sliding idea is the same


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sapphires-n-Purls said:


> Instead of turning your work on the circulars to do the next row, you'll slide everything back to the needle you just knit from. This sample is worked on dpns but the sliding idea is the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I LOVE it too. What a great idea. Oh me!!! Another project I cannot resist.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

ljsb3 said:


> Guess that means using my straight needles is out of the picture! Thanks for the information - I appreciate it


Yep!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like a fun knit. :thumbup:


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the look of it.
Barbara


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Love this shawl!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

ljsb3 said:


> Guess that means using my straight needles is out of the picture! Thanks for the information - I appreciate it


Even though I see many patterns in knitting magazines and online for bulky yarn and these larger sized needles, they are hard to find in my local stores. So, I have a suggestion. Why not make a sample piece using the same kinds of yarn, on your straight needles, but make 2 rows of the bulky one instead of 1 row. That way, you don't have to slide the stitches from one side to the other and have more than one ball of the lace weight hanging from either edge. Try it and see what you think. It would be a little different than the pattern here, but still just as much fun.

I don't have my knitting magazines indexed yet, so it would take me a lot of time to find the magazine I saw this technique in. But, I do remember they had samples of different combinations of rows in the two different yarns. It looks like a fascinating technique, and if you had to tweek it a little, what difference would it make?

I do have size 15 circular needles, but a disadvantage of using them is the needle part seems to be so short. When trying to slip stitches from the thin cable onto the needle, it can be a little frustrating and slow. Not a problem with straight needles.....

Let us know if you give it a try and what you think!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks JoyceinNC - that is a great idea - when I finish my broom stick lace cowl I am working on and check my yarn for the two types I may try this - If it turns out I will try and post a picture


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

ljsb3 said:


> Thanks JoyceinNC - that is a great idea - when I finish my broom stick lace cowl I am working on and check my yarn for the two types I may try this - If it turns out I will try and post a picture


I found it! I found it! I don't usually have this kind of luck! The article was in Knit 'n Style, August 2012, and is called Scribble Knitting or Scribble Lace. This magazine is no longer published, and I have no idea if it is available online somewhere. But, there is more good news! On Ravelry, I did a search for Scribble Lace patterns, and a whole bunch appeared. From the photos, there are different combinations of thick and thin yarn rows, and many different kinds of projects shown. You may find just the right inspiration there.

Back to the Knit 'n Style article....it shows 3 options for combining rows of thick and thin yarns. The last one is called Scribble Lace and seems to use the same technique as the pattern in the OP link, where you have to slide the stitches to the other end of the circular or double pointed needle to continue. This is because there is only 1 row of the thick yarn. It's very open and light looking, but sample showing 2 rows of thick yarn is interesting also. By the way, the magazine article is by Lorna Miser. She may be online somewhere, and you may find more info through her. The little paragraph at the end of the article that gives info about her says she was the founder of Lorna's Laces, which she recently sold (as of 2012). She is credited with authoring several books, maybe she has published something on this technique?

Well, it will sure be fun toying around with this technique! My mother often said there many ways to get something done, and this may be one of those.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> I found it! I found it! I don't usually have this kind of luck! The article was in Knit 'n Style, August 2012, and is called Scribble Knitting or Scribble Lace. This magazine is no longer published, and I have no idea if it is available online somewhere. But, there is more good news! On Ravelry, I did a search for Scribble Lace patterns, and a whole bunch appeared. From the photos, there are different combinations of thick and thin yarn rows, and many different kinds of projects shown. You may find just the right inspiration there.
> 
> Back to the Knit 'n Style article....it shows 3 options for combining rows of thick and thin yarns. The last one is called Scribble Lace and seems to use the same technique as the pattern in the OP link, where you have to slide the stitches to the other end of the circular or double pointed needle to continue. This is because there is only 1 row of the thick yarn. It's very open and light looking, but sample showing 2 rows of thick yarn is interesting also. By the way, the magazine article is by Lorna Miser. She may be online somewhere, and you may find more info through her. The little paragraph at the end of the article that gives info about her says she was the founder of Lorna's Laces, which she recently sold (as of 2012). She is credited with authoring several books, maybe she has published something on this technique?
> 
> Well, it will sure be fun toying around with this technique! My mother often said there many ways to get something done, and this may be one of those.


I'm so glad you found it. I've been sorting magazines this week and I knew one had an article and patterns about Scribble Knitting!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> I'm so glad you found it. I've been sorting magazines this week and I knew one had an article and patterns about Scribble Knitting!


Yes, I'm happy and relieved to find it also. I can drive myself crazy looking for something, especially if I have to hunt for it. When I saw this magazine article, it stood out in my mind as something I really wanted to try. It will also be fun to go back to Ravelry and check into some of the patterns and projects I saw pictured there. The magazine article has a sample project, a cowl, that calls for size 10 1/2 circular needles. I'm interested to see what size needles other have used.

Too much mischief.....not enough time.....


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> Too much mischief.....not enough time.....


Hahaha, so true!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds interesting, must give it a try.


----------

